# Hobble Creek / Right Fork Open?????



## salisbury1882 (May 1, 2010)

Went to go up right fork last weekend and it was still closed, Does any one when they will be opening the gate, to drive in?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless you are talking about the second gate above Balsam, they must have re-closed it. It was open a few weeks ago.


----------



## salisbury1882 (May 1, 2010)

It was only the second time I had been up hobble creek, and its the first gate you come to, after the turn @ the golf course.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Went up today (5/3) and it is still closed. (at Balsam)


----------

